# The Register: Apple Tablet?



## Cat (Aug 13, 2004)

From The Register:





> Apple has filed for a European design trademark which may provide a tantalising glimpse of the company's long-awaited tablet computer.
> 
> The filing, made in May this year but only published this week, covers a "handheld computer" and contains sketches of what look like an iBook screen minus the body of the computer.



Sounds interesting!


> August's Apple Expo Paris may prove more exciting than previously thought.


Indeed ...


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, I've been listening to chatter about this for the past few months. I wonder if that had anything to do with the new imac with removable display.  This might have some legs especially with all the rumors about Apple meeting with XanEdu.   very cool.. I coud see 2 or 3 of these lying around our offices... digital legal pads with wireless connections... white boards to go.


----------



## Randman (Aug 13, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Yes, I've been listening to chatter about this for the past few months. I wonder if that had anything to do with the new imac with removable display.  This might have some legs especially with all the rumors about Apple meeting with XanEdu.   very cool.. I coud see 2 or 3 of these lying around our offices... digital legal pads with wireless connections... white boards to go.


Yeah right. You know, every time mi5 supports a rumor, it actually loses stock.

What's your batting average on predictions? Have you gotten one right yet?


----------



## CalSD (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/08/13/apple_tablet_mac/


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2004)

Most other Rumour/News sites have gotten in on the action: MacRumors, MacNN, MacMinute ... all of them are echoing the Register. I still haven't found a link to the actual filing though ...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 13, 2004)

Here are all the registered UK Patent Office design trademarks, as specified by The Register, that are owned by Apple Computer, Inc. at 1 Infinite Loop.  Someone else wade through them -- I'm too tired.

http://webdb4.patent.gov.uk/tm/adp?propnum=0502869001


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 13, 2004)

so, far i am 118 for 283 not bad started way back with apple works supporting kermit. This is something I've been pushing for two years now... It's just a matter of time with most things.

Kinda of interesting that Apple coined the term Ipod back in 1989 almost 15 years ago....

http://webdb4.patent.gov.uk/tm/number?detailsrequested=C&trademark=1384641


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, we'll give you Kermit on AppleWorks, but your prediction about Ms. Piggy was *waaaay* off, so that cancels it out...


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 13, 2004)

sorry that wasn't me...   

anyway here is the link

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?DB=EPODOC&IDX=USD491177S&F=0

all of the other stuff is on there from rotary dial mice, to ipods and imac displays... 

make sure you have the correct plugins set, otherwise you'll get gobbly gook


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Kinda of interesting that Apple coined the term Ipod back in 1989 almost 15 years ago....



sure ???


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Chevy Chase, didn't you click on the link in my post?? Hello???  I said, coined the term... not created for the specific use it is now?


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2004)

Is this what you link to ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 13, 2004)

No, that's not what I linked to at all, and you can see on that page that the system goes down during certain hours of the day.  Is the time you tried to access it within the specified downtime hours?


----------



## chevy (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok, there is a second page.... and Apple bought the name later, in 2002 if I understand correctly because they couldn't get it cancelled in 2001. But the name was registered in 1989 by another company.


----------



## senne (Aug 14, 2004)

Original Document shows 7 blank pages, anyone else having this problem ? If it is a problem..


----------



## malexgreen (Aug 14, 2004)

Just a wild guess: The next iMac will be  a mac with a removable monitor that functions as a slate form factor tablet. Hopefully they've fixed up their software to make using Inkwell worth it...



			
				Cat said:
			
		

> From The Register:
> 
> Sounds interesting!
> Indeed ...


----------



## Cat (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't think so ... I've seen the name "AirMac" somewhere, so it will not substitute the iMac. I think it will rather be a device like the iPod: works with a Mac, but also as a standalone.

Just freewheeling here: all data is transmitted via an Airport network and the tablet functions as a low power Mac ... let's say it has got a 1 GHz G3 and an 16-32 MB average video card (1024-768), ~4 GB hard disk,  265 MB RAM, 14-15" screen, runs OS X just fine, dual usb, 1 Firewire 400, no optical disk, some controls on the bezel, comes with a stylus. 
It comes with special software to work as a universal remote control for all things Mac: Airport admin, Airport Express controls, Remote Desktop, System administration and when hooked into your Mac directly it can function as a graphical drawing tablet.
It is intended to work with you Mac, to pull all data over wirelessly. Your music and video's are on your main Mac, the Tablet serves as viewer. Perhaps even some/most processing can be offloaded to your main Mac and the data streamed to the AirMac. Hence the low specs. Battery life should be somewhere around-above iBook range 6-8 h.
Price should be around $1000-1200.

These are just guesses / speculation. I wonder if it will ever substantiate into a real shipping product ... imagine a big corporations building with full Airport coverage and executives bustling about using the AirMac with iSight and iChat A/V ... could be a nice futuristic communications device.


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you know any Wireless protocol that can support a full resolution display (50 Hz * a few M pixels * 32 bits, like Firewire) ?


----------



## Cat (Aug 15, 2004)

No, I don't. That's why this is speculation. I believe that it is theoretically possible, but I lack the expertise to estimate what technology/throughput/etc. would be needed to achieve a usable interface that way. 
It would not surprise me if Apple were the one to come out with such a protocol and product as first in the industry. 
What if Wireless Firewire could be used through something like AirportExtreme? Does that sound completely unfeasible?


----------



## mindbend (Aug 15, 2004)

The fact that Apple hasn't put forth cease and desist orders kind of has me leaning toward fiction.

Plus, I still don't see a big market for it. But then I thought the iPod was dumb when it was first announced. I could not have been more wrong.


----------



## Decado (Aug 15, 2004)

the thing that looks like a dock-connector gives me the feeling of a portable videoscreen that can be loaded with movies or text-documents the same way the iPod can get loaded with music. It would that way work with both Mac and Windows. The only thing that speaks against such a device is that people (normal non techies without file sharing-applications) dont have a lot of movies on their computers, and would thereby not need it. 
Sure it would be great for watching digital photos and reading documents, but that wouldnt give it the "cool-factor" among the kids that a portable moviescreen would.

no, my personal hopes are that it is, as someone else sugested, a way to change screens on the new iMac. the computer could be small and schools could have this little cart with all the displays on. That way they would just have to remove or plug in the displays depending on what they were going to do in that classroom that day.

a screen like that could also be used with a dock that was connected with a xServe 
(a xServe that could have around 10 of these connected at once). 

hmmm. bad idea now that i think about it. apple would not sell very much computers that way if each xserve could support 10 users at the same time  But maybe they could make up for that by selling a lot of these screens with dock-connector for around 500.


----------



## kendall (Aug 15, 2004)

its not a tablet.  its smaller.  probably a 7" screen.  probably about the size of the first gen iPod.

functions would include QuickTime, iTunes, iCal and several other iApps.

i predicted this device over a year ago to fryke and on this forum i believe.  itll be $499 and make use of the 60GB HDs we've been waiting for.

yes, im a genius.


----------



## Decado (Aug 15, 2004)

Why do you think it is small, Kendall?


----------



## Randman (Aug 15, 2004)

The 60GB drives could explain it, but my money is on some type of wireless interface connecting an iPod to AirPort Express as well as displaying and storing photos copied directly over to a 4G iPod and then the wireless controller for playback on a TV or monitor.
  It could also be used for Keynote presentations and fill the gap for "Home on the iPod". Not a pda, not a tablet, not a souped-up iPod, but something with elements of all three. An iRemote, so to speak.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 15, 2004)

As long as I can jot down notes on it and throw it around the house or boat it would be great. I would probably buy 2 or 3 for the house a few for the gals at work and a few extras for the car or boat.  The only thing I would need on there would be calculator app and calendar besides the notes features, and of course a simple news reader, email reader and browser as well as an itunes remote. I could see this using an embedded RISC chip and I just don't really need it to have 60Gig HD 20 will do just fine.


----------



## kendall (Aug 15, 2004)

Decado said:
			
		

> Why do you think it is small, Kendall?



because notebook sized tablets are useless.  if you're going to haul something that big around, it might as well have a keyboard.

7" on the otherhand and able to handle specialized iApps and QuickTime could provide quite useful.

it would be like a multimedia PDA.


----------



## fryke (Aug 16, 2004)

Just because you think "notebook sized is useless" doesn't make your guess any  more true, though. You're almost in mi5moav land there. ;-) ...

However: I still don't find any direct link to the filing TheReg wants to have found. Anywhere on the web. Lacks credibility. And mi5moav: Please stay away from bringing _any_ random thought you might have to _any_ rumour we talk about. AppleWorks with Kermit in a thread about an Apple tablet PC rumour? Puleeehze!

And Kendall: I guess I predicted a similar device myself over a year ago - and also was wrong. (I don't think we can say 'YES!' if a rumour comes true over a year late... Or we'd have to even credit SpyMac for their 'iWalk' if anything similar ever comes out?) ;-)


----------



## Cat (Aug 16, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> However: I still don't find any direct link to the filing TheReg wants to have found. Anywhere on the web. Lacks credibility.


Here you go: Office for Harmonization in the Internal Market Scroll down for the juicy pictures.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 16, 2004)

Again, guys, you're letting the speculation get a little out of control again.

Like all IT companies, Apple is driven by market forces. These include the push to patent and protect product ideas that they may or may not want to use in the future. Apple are almost certainly working on dozens of ideas along the lines that you suggest: handheld computers, tablet displays, wireless multimedia, and so on. However, they also have to meet market forces. At this time, a lot of this technology is still too expensive, power-hungry and un-refined to actually release a qualilty product.

My opinion on what we can see in the near future:
- New iMac G5 ships with Airport Extreme as standard. This will be to help push iTunes, Airport devices, and so on.
- iMac G5 ships at around 1.6 and 1.8 GHz, making it slower than the current PowerMacs, but faster than the previous iMacs. Makes sense, right?
- iSight updated with new magnetic mounting, neater design all round, and roughly same specs. Poss slightly lower price.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeehaaa!  Yeah buddy!  Shoo doggie!

Finally... someone who can speculate within reason.  Those are some good predictions, symphonix.  Some have speculated that the iMac will also have a 2nd drive bay... opinions on that?


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 16, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> ...itll be $499...



This is, by far, the most unlikely of the things you've predicted here.  There's no chance Apple would produce anything that price-competitive.


----------



## kendall (Aug 16, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> - iSight updated with new magnetic mounting, neater design all round, and roughly same specs. Poss slightly lower price.



definitely not possible.  magnets will straight jack your electronic components.

also, aluminum/anodized aluminum is non magnetic.


----------



## kendall (Aug 16, 2004)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> This is, by far, the most unlikely of the things you've predicted here.  There's no chance Apple would produce anything that price-competitive.




wishful thinking but honestly, who the hell needs a 60GB iPod.

the increased HD size is going to start getting stupid.  and those who buy them as external HDs for $499 are stupid as well.

60, 80, 100GB iPods.  please.

Apple needs to ride the wave of the iPod into another portable device.


----------



## kendall (Aug 17, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Some have speculated that the iMac will also have a 2nd drive bay... opinions on that?



doesnt the G5 powermac only have one drive bay?  why on earth would Apple give an iMac two?  perhaps you mean internal drive bay?

i dont see Apple building an ultra compact computer only to add a 2nd drive bay.

a hot swapable drivebay like the Xserve has would be awesome though.


----------



## fryke (Aug 17, 2004)

Why are people who buy 60 GB iPods as harddrives dumb? I'd LOVE to have that long-rumoured home.on.iPod feature. And as my homefolder (which of course also contains a lot of music that I synch with the iPod, anyway) contains about 40 GB of data, a bit of extra would be nice, too... So: Bigger iPods make sense to me, because you not only get a 'free' backup device, you can also hook it up to any Mac and work as if you were right at home (if they finally release that home.on.iPod feature...).

But we're getting more and more off-topic... Thanks for the link, Cat!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Aug 17, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> definitely not possible.  magnets will straight jack your electronic components.
> 
> also, aluminum/anodized aluminum is non magnetic.



ahem:



			
				Apple Store said:
			
		

> iSight Accessory Kit
> 
> The iSight Accessory Kit is for the mobile lifestyle of the iSight user. You can keep iSight mounts and cable adapters permanently connected to your multiple work stations, put them in your travel bags, or have spares around just in case.
> 
> The kit includes four multipurpose mounts: *a magnetic mount for new Anodized Aluminum flat-panel displays*, a flat-panel iMac mount, eMac and desktop mount, PowerBook and iBook mount, along with three FireWire cable adapters and one FireWire 6-6 pin, 1.8m cable.



Link (though I don't think it will work because Apple seem to have strange website where uou can't usefully link to products):

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=M9314G/B


----------



## fryke (Aug 17, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> definitely not possible.  magnets will straight jack your electronic components.
> 
> also, aluminum/anodized aluminum is non magnetic.



Then the new iSight will straight jack your electronic components? -> http://www.apple.com/displays/design.html


----------



## Randman (Aug 17, 2004)

.Mac Sync for Tiger probably will have to suffice for Home on iPod.


----------



## kendall (Aug 17, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> ahem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its not magnetic.  they've put iron or something along the top of the new displays or underneath the aluminum.

also, put that magnet on top of a speaker, your notebook, etc, and it will mess things up.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Aug 17, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> its not magnetic.  they've put iron or something along the top of the new displays or underneath the aluminum.
> 
> also, put that magnet on top of a speaker, your notebook, etc, and it will mess things up.



An odd way to admit you were wrong (in saying "definitely not possible") but never mind.


I also doubt it would have a powerful enough magnet to damage anything (unless you take your computer apart and rub it against the components), most computers already have a few magnetic components anyway (just from passing a paperclip over my iBook I can locate two magnets, one for the catch, and one seemingly for the optical drive).

Oh, and do magnets damage speakers? I thought it was the other way round (and the rather powerful magnets in speakers can screw stuff up - though mainly just CRT displays).


----------



## kendall (Aug 17, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> An odd way to admit you were wrong (in saying "definitely not possible") but never mind.
> 
> 
> I also doubt it would have a powerful enough magnet to damage anything (unless you take your computer apart and rub it against the components), most computers already have a few magnetic components anyway (just from passing a paperclip over my iBook I can locate two magnets, one for the catch, and one seemingly for the optical drive).
> ...




the reed switchs in notebooks are static.  you're not going to damage anything because you cant move them around.  a refridgerator magnet can mess up a floppy, CRT, speaker, HD, etc.  i imagine the iSight magnet comes with a warning.  i personally would never place a magnet anywhere near computer components.

aluminum/anodized aluminum should not be magnetic.  it must be mixed with an iron oxide.  not exactly aircraft grade aluminum as claimed.

if you have a speaker and are willing to damage it, stick a magnet to the front or back and see what happens.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 17, 2004)

It's really besides the point. My reasoning on speculating an update to the iSight was this quote from Apple's site:



> *Magnetic Personality*
> To attach your iSight to the new displays, Apple now offers a magnetic mounting solution. This stand is available in new iSight boxes this summer, and included in the
> --  http://www.apple.com/displays/design.html



Now I'd read that as "new iSight boxes" meaning possibly slight revamp of the design, and changes in the accessories included, which will include a magnetic mount. This may not be the only mounting option it includes, though. Enough said, it was solid speculation.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Aug 18, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> the reed switchs in notebooks are static.  you're not going to damage anything because you cant move them around.



But you can move your notebook around, or you can move things around your notebook.


I may try the speaker thing, I can believe it could affect the speaker whilst next to it (as it would interfere with the internal magnets) and might affect the sound, but I'd dount it would do any permanent damage (as otherwise putting speakers next to each other, as people often do, could cause damage to them).



Oh - though I should say that I agree in principle that putting magnets next to computers is a bad thing, but I doubt Apple would sell a magnetic stand for the iSight that had a high probability of damaging computer equipment.  They'd just get way too many complaints, bad press, court cases, etc...


----------



## malexgreen (Aug 20, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> Do you know any Wireless protocol that can support a full resolution display (50 Hz * a few M pixels * 32 bits, like Firewire) ?



Yes. UWB - See these web sites:

http://www.intel.com/technology/ultrawideband/
http://www.freescale.com/files/abstract/misc/UWB_DESCRIPTION.htm


----------

